# New High Quality EF-S Lens?



## Tim686 (Dec 1, 2013)

I was wondering if there would ever be an EF-S "L" series lens. In the standard zoom lens category the EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM and the EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM both seem like good quality lenses, but how do they compare to the "L" series EF standard zoom lenses? In the telephoto zoom category the only options are the EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS STM and the EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II. Both of which, from what I've heard, are good but don't come close to the image quality of the high end telephoto zoom lenses.

I have heard several rumors of new lenses in 2014, and was wondering if any EF-S lenses would be among those.

What I'm mainly wondering about is a lens that combines the image quality of EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM with the focal length range of the EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM. This way, when using the lens on a 7d for example, where the 24 is equivalent to 38.4, you get the advantage of extra focal length of the 15, which would be equivalent to 24.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 1, 2013)

Tim686 said:


> What I'm mainly wondering about is a lens that combines the image quality of EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM with the focal length range of the EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM.



I'd say its very unlikely.


----------



## Ruined (Dec 1, 2013)

You won't see L lenses but there are a couple of quality EF-S lenses. Some examples are the EF-S 17-55 IS USM you mentioned as well as the EF-S 10-22 USM; image quality wise the former is on par with the 24-105L and the latter on par with the 17-40L. The EF-S 55-250 STM while being a bit shaky with its plastic mount has image quality comparable to the EF 70-300 f/4-5.6L.

So, while 10-22 USM, 17-55 IS USM, 55-250 STM may not have weather sealing or be built of metal, their image quality is quite excellent and comparable to L lenses. High quality EF-S zooms need to exist because of the FOV difference w/ focal lengths used on a crop body. With the recent deep discounts, I believe you will see MarkII versions of the 17-55 and 10-22 released in tandem with the 7D2 next year.

There are no high quality EF-S primes because there is no reason to make them, simply buy a high quality EF prime of the focal length you want and it is compatible.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 1, 2013)

Ruined said:


> There are no high quality EF-S primes because there is no reason to make them,



Why does everyone forget aboiut the EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro? :


----------



## candc (Dec 1, 2013)

Ruined said:


> There are no high quality EF-S primes because there is no reason to make them, simply buy a high quality EF prime of the focal length you want and it is compatible.



poor ef-s 60f/2.8 gets forgotten about all the time, its not even on the price watch page?

i would like to see a wide angle, wide aperture ef-s lens like a 10mm f/1.4 that is an area where things are lacking for decent choices in the crop body world


----------



## unfocused (Dec 1, 2013)

Agree with what most of the people here are saying, but would also add that the 15-85mm has excellent image quality. The variable aperture is a bit unfortunate, but in terms of sharpness it is very good and I can't complain about the build-quality. It's certainly as solid as many "L" lenses.


----------



## Ruined (Dec 1, 2013)

candc said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > There are no high quality EF-S primes because there is no reason to make them, simply buy a high quality EF prime of the focal length you want and it is compatible.
> ...



Ah yes  I think because this lens is overshadowed by the EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro now. The 100mm gives better working distance, adds IS, and works on FF making it more versatile, so while the EF-S lens is a good deal it is not really the best overall for most, unless they can't spring the $800 for the L.


----------



## candc (Dec 1, 2013)

sorry ef-s 60, you are on the price watch page after all, there is a separate page for macro lenses. maybe that is why you get forgotten about so much, when you get compared to your big brother then you just don't seem to measure up. but if people would see you for all your other qualities and how useful you are on an aps-c body then you would get the credit you deserve.


----------

